# Utility bills in Mina al Arab / RAK



## SilkeT (Feb 27, 2015)

Hi all, 

We are considering buying a villa or townhouse in Mina al Arab in RAK. We heard about very high utility bills in this development since they are not on the FEWA grid. Can anyone tell me what the charges are per unit (electricity, water, sewage) and if there are any plans to get Mina al Arab onto the FEWA grid in the near future? 

Thanks!


----------

